# South Central Wisconsin



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Just a few of us getting together at Lake Country Cigars in Delafield.

January 19, 4pm-8pm

It happens to be a Drew Estates tasting night and I'm sure we'll have a teensy weensy bit of fun


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

RenoB said:


> Just a few of us getting together at Lake Country Cigars in Delafield.
> 
> January 19, 4pm-8pm
> 
> It happens to be a Drew Estates tasting night and I'm sure we'll have a teensy weensy bit of fun


I'm in.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Ill try to be there...hopefully nothing comes up between now and then that will stop me


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

I wish!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> I wish!


I'll save a leather recliner in front of the bigscreen for you


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

King James said:


> Ill try to be there...hopefully nothing comes up between now and then that will stop me


 Lookin' forward to meeting you. Be sure to wear your crown, it'll be busy cause of the tasting and would hate to miss ya!


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

I can come if I can get off of work that day, I will see.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Bump! Just a reminder for those of you interested in coming out.

See ya there:w


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Had a great time Tony and Rob!!! I think next time we shouldnt go during a tasting night.....I couldnt taste what I was smokin!!!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

backwoods said:


> Had a great time Tony and Rob!!! I think next time we shouldnt go during a tasting night.....I couldnt taste what I was smokin!!!


Couldn't agree more on the when, still really like the where though. We shall bestow gifts upon the owners when next we visit

I enjoyed the comaraderie, thanks!

Next up . . . Milwaukee on 2/3 and LCC on 2/4 - Rock Star's comin' to town:bx


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

The owners are really cool. Wish I was there. Soon..Glad you guys had fun..


----------

